# I may have found my refrigerator for solar use



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The refrigerators made for solar use are really expensive and a ways out of my reach. But from what I have learned 
the next best thing going is to use an upright freezer converted over to be a refrigerator. So I have been looking for
one that is easy on electric. I found one that looks good it clams $18 yearly operating cost and 170 KwH 
Guys check this out and let me know if you think this would be a good one it's small 3.3 cubic feet but It would keep a gallon of
milk cold and a little food or leftover can goods that didn't get finished. And the ratings look good also.

When a freezer is converted over to a refrigerator wouldn't it use even less electric?

Avanti 3.3 Cu. Ft. Chest Freezer - CF1116PS


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Avanti doesn't have a very good reputation. Just go to Lowes or Home Depot & get a 5-7cuft. Then add a Johnson controller.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Avanti doesn't have a very good reputation. Just go to Lowes or Home Depot & get a 5-7cuft. Then add a Johnson controller.


Do you know how much less a freezer uses when it is converted?

I looked at the ratings for the Avanti and I thought they were good,, What did they have problems with?
The other one you said had problems i looked it up and the lines leaked. (thank you) 
maybe your thinking of a few years back? Check out the ratings on this

Oh and thanks for the suggestion on the Johnson controller I found some cheaper but from what I have red the Johnson
is the best around.. And easy to hook up --- I will be ordering one


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As for myself, I had purchased an Advanti frig from Walmart for a TT & no matter how I set the controls it wouldn't make ice.

A chest freezer you can not set the thermometer to refrigerator settings (higher temperature then the thermostat goes) which is why you need the Johnson controller.

I've purchased two 5cuft chest freezers in the past from Lowes. First was a Haier & second about six months later a GE. Both well under $200 at the time. Reason for purchasing at Lowes is the 10% discount with my military ID.

My SHTF chest freezer I'm running as a chest freezer. First, I live in Florida & for several months of the year (including hurricane season) heat index is often over 100F. So to be able to make ice is critical. Food needing chilled can be kept in a cooler & keep refreezing jugs of water for the cooler. And ice cube trays for making ice for drinks. I've a 520 watt solar system that runs the 5cuft chest freezer & more.


----------

